# You're All A Bad Influence



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The carving tools are from a free pile here in town that had some actual tools in it. They're vintage Miller's Falls brand and could use some touching up.

The book I picked up at the library today.

I don't see myself doing any figure carving any time soon but maybe some fluting or checkering or other decorative work on a handle here and there might be good.

I'm blaming you guys. 

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope those will work well for you. A good cutting edge on them will let you do whatever you want to try. Just simple decretive design can add a lot to a cane or stick. Practice on some cut offs tell you find a look you like. Carving is not hard. It just takes some practice. Start with shallow cuts. You will have better control of you tool. You can go back over the cuts to deepen them if you fill the need to be deeper. People starting often try to go to deep in the beginning and lose control trying to force the cut. I think you will be supersized at what you can do taking your time and starting with shallow cuts. Look forward to seeing what you chose to start with.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like you got bitten by the carving bug you said was going to bite me! LOL!!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Hanging around here will do that.

Rodney


----------

